# New Avatar Time?



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm feeling rather bored today working at home, so I decided to see about getting a new avatar or not getting one...who knows.  Anyway - here are my four choices.  Not that the number of votes will choose the avatar - I was just curious which one people liked better.

The first one is my original avatar.  (this current one is just to annoy somebody  you know who you are)

The other three actually look like me so they would be more true as an avatar.

Vote away!


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 21, 2003)

:shrug:
number 4 has a moody, perhaps even sinister look I find attractive... so thats my vote


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 21, 2003)

Heck, stay with the original. I found myself when I first read this thread saying "Who is this person with that freaky mustache dude avatar?  3,000+ posts and I've never seen them before?"  Then I scrolled down and saw the 'pick one of the 4' pic, and a light went on in my brain.  "HEY! Now I remember!"  I was identifying you not as KitanaVorr, but as "the chic with the Pretty Anime Lady for an Avatar". Silly me.  I think your original still looks the best.  Got that oh-so-nice mysterious, faraway, staring into the depths of your soul-type thing goin' on.  I likes.    The others are all _really_ nice, but I prefer the original.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *Heck, stay with the original. I found myself when I first read this thread saying "Who is this person with that freaky mustache dude avatar?  3,000+ posts and I've never seen them before?"  Then I scrolled down and saw the 'pick one of the 4' pic, and a light went on in my brain.  "HEY! Now I remember!"  I was identifying you not as KitanaVorr, but as "the chic with the Pretty Anime Lady for an Avatar". Silly me.  *




ROFLMAO!

I just had a vision of 3500+ posts suddenly bearing this "freaky mustache dude avatar" and the confusion.  Oh my god - that vision is so very funny.

I think that statement enough has made the temporary avatar switch worth it but I will include it in case anybody wants to see the "freaky mustache dude" avatar!


----------



## Thels (Jun 22, 2003)

Your original avatar (1) really looks best!

The black lines on that temporary avatar look a lot like the black lines on the avatar of that guy imitating your avatar (barry?), though that could just be coincidence.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's that pic from, anyway?  'tis wierd.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Your original avatar (1) really looks best!
> 
> The black lines on that temporary avatar look a lot like the black lines on the avatar of that guy imitating your avatar (barry?), though that could just be coincidence. *




hehe - really? Amazing coinkidink - isn't it?

   

heh heh heh....


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

I say #3, Pensive Me (or rather, Pensive You.  Pensive Jarval would just scare people away ), but #1 is still pretty neat.

Hmm, oddly #2, Demure You hasn't got any votes yet.  They're all good pics.

I'm going to have to get myself an avatar.  I'll have to go and pester one of my friends who can draw for one...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Angcuru _*
> Where's that pic from, anyway?  'tis wierd. *




Barry's (Catulle) avatar?  Well I think its an Impressionist version of a picture of him.  His friend photoshop-ed a picture of him and he liked it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *I say #3, Pensive Me (or rather, Pensive You.  Pensive Jarval would just scare people away ), but #1 is still pretty neat.
> 
> Hmm, oddly #2, Demure You hasn't got any votes yet.  They're all good pics.
> *




Yeah #3 bears the best resemblance.

I think #2 doesn't get votes because people have a tough time thinking of me as demure.  I wonder why...


----------



## Thels (Jun 22, 2003)

Heh, I just voted for 1 cuz it looks a lot better than any of the other pics. I don't think I have read enough of your posts to have a decent opinion about you.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I think #2 doesn't get votes because people have a tough time thinking of me as demure.  I wonder why... *



I'm going with a firm "no comment" on that... 

Going grossly OT (mainly because I've lost the proper thread), any news on your England circa 1895 game?  It sounded like a great concept, and you sold me with the Jane Austeny angle


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *I'm going with a firm "no comment" on that...
> 
> Going grossly OT (mainly because I've lost the proper thread), any news on your England circa 1895 game?  It sounded like a great concept, and you sold me with the Jane Austeny angle  *




oh! yes - I've been trying to get back into the grove of things and completely forgot about that...ok I'll revive the thread momentarily....


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Yeah #3 bears the best resemblance.*



By that do you mean:

A: "From the pics listed, that looks the most like me, though I don't look too much like that pic."

or

B: "That's pretty much what I look like.  Yep."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> By that do you mean:
> 
> A: "From the pics listed, that looks the most like me, though I don't look too much like that pic."
> ...




Um...A-shortened?

"From the pics listed, that looks the most like me."


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 22, 2003)

I thought the _real_ original Animated Tifa looked best. 


Plus, it went with my mini-Aeris...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I thought the real original Animated Tifa looked best.
> 
> 
> Plus, it went with my mini-Aeris... *





Aww you remember my absolutely first avatar  and yes it was the true original one. It was actually an animated Rinoa as I'm a big FF8 fan.  I changed that one because seeing the animation countless times was starting to get annoying.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 22, 2003)

Kit, my vote is for your first avatar. 
I just really like that art.  I was extremely upset when you changed it and I am very happy to see it back.  If I had to pick another it would be #3, but only if the art for the first one ceased to exist.  I just don't think you can beat it.

Nuke


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 22, 2003)

I voted for #3. Is it Rainmaker again?

Your current avatar seems so....sad to me.


----------



## Thels (Jun 22, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Your current avatar seems so....sad to me. *




That just happens to be part of the charm of the pic IMHO


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 22, 2003)

The original has become truly linked with your username. I think I should not change my avater much either, because I am the "Gnome behind the DM screen" user. Same with you, people start to not read the username, but look at the avatar and think "KitanaVorr".

I hate those people who change their avatar every two weeks. It goes completely against the meaning of the word Avatar. Well, actually, I don't hate _them_ per se, but I definitely hate that practice.



Rav


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Aww you remember my absolutely first avatar  and yes it was the true original one. It was actually an animated Rinoa as I'm a big FF8 fan.  I changed that one because seeing the animation countless times was starting to get annoying.
> ...




Oh.  I coulda sworn it was Tifa.  Wasn't she wearing a white T-shirt?







I tried to make a FFT Rinoa sprite, but it didn't come out well at all...of course, it took me AGES to make Aeris...

EDIT: Of course, it could've been:


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Your current avatar seems so....sad to me. *



Sad attractive ladies look comtemplative.  Contemplative attractive ladies look like they're staring into the depths of your soul saying "YOU KNOW YOU WANT ME!!!"   Which is why her avatar is one of my favorites.  It says so many things at the same time....


----------



## Catulle (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *The first one is my original avatar.  (this current one is just to annoy somebody  you know who you are)*




Hmmm...

Touché.

And I voted for number one. Though I've seen a nice varient you may wish to employ...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ravellion _*
> The original has become truly linked with your username. I think I should not change my avater much either, because I am the "Gnome behind the DM screen" user. Same with you, people start to not read the username, but look at the avatar and think "KitanaVorr".
> *




Has it really?  I guess I never thought about that.  I don't consider myself well known on the boards as I rarely post outside of the IC/OOC gaming boards.  Plus I don't socialize with the "powers that be" on Enworld because of that.

Though I need to get off my lazy butt and procure a community supporter account  - just hate filling out online forms.

;p


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

Still, you're well known on the OOC/IC forums, and a lot of people are here only for those 2 boards.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Still, you're well known on the OOC/IC forums, and a lot of people are here only for those 2 boards. *




Are they really?  Those two boards don't seem as busy as the others - probably cuz the posting rate is lower thanks to waiting on others to post.

well the original avatar is far outstripping any of the others so far and its only been a day into the poll

I guess I am well known for being such a sweet well-mannered lady...

 

(all my players - NOT A WORD!)


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm not one of your players, so.... 

No but seriously, if you're a good roleplayer, the behaviour of your characters doesn't say anything about your own behavious.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree with my countryman's comments.


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *I agree with my countryman's comments. *




I agree with Robert's agreement...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

So we're all agreed to be agreeable?

*forms the power triangle with her fingers* faaaaaasssscinating.....


----------



## Darkness (Jun 23, 2003)

I tend to agree with that.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 24, 2003)

As do I.

It'd be nice to see you post more in the GD forums, tho.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *As do I.
> 
> It'd be nice to see you post more in the GD forums, tho. *




Ohhhh...that is a dangerous request  Anyone who's seen my posts can tell you that...


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Ohhhh...that is a dangerous request  Anyone who's seen my posts can tell you that... *



Posts nothin'.  We just need to see that avatar of yours more often!
[/joke]
*prepares to duck thrown fruit & hand grenades*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Well here's one more avatar instance for ya!

lol - I should print out this Avatar, stick t on a paper bag, stick the bag over my head and go to GenCon.  Certainly be more recognizable!


----------



## Thels (Jun 24, 2003)

I didn't agree with anything!

And you should post wherever you feel happy posting.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, *I* changed my avatar now, at least...


----------



## Thels (Jun 24, 2003)

Jikes!

*Jumps for cover*


----------



## Darkness (Jun 24, 2003)

Do you want me to find an avatar for you as well, Thels?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Well, I changed my avatar now, at least... *




lol

I can't decide if you're less or MORE frightening with this new avatar...


----------



## Mark (Jun 24, 2003)

I think it is real picture time...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *I think it is real picture time...  *




You read him, Darkness...

Give up a real picture!


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 24, 2003)

I think I found a good avatar for you, darkness...


----------



## Darkness (Jun 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *lol
> 
> I can't decide if you're less or MORE frightening with this new avatar... *



I must say I'm not sure, either. I think the difference is that the previous one was merely scary, while the new one also causes Sanity Loss. 


			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *I think it is real picture time...  *



That's right. The only thing that's more frightening than my avatar is a real picture of Mark. 


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You read him, Darkness...
> 
> ...



Hm. I have no recent ones. Nor access to a scanner...







			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> *I think I found a good avatar for you, darkness...
> *



Very cool; I like it. 
Maybe not as much as my current avatar or your Ryoga avatar, but I do.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I must say I'm not sure, either. I think the difference is that the previous one was merely scary, while the new one also causes Sanity Loss. *




Your devious plan unmasked!


----------

